# No CD Drive on My Computer



## Deatro (Aug 31, 2007)

I have several problems with my computer, blank desktop being the most annoying(system restore does nothing for me). I am not very tech savvy but all I really need help with fixing at this very moment is help with finding my CD drive.

I have looked in My Computer and there is no CD drive visible. I look in my Disk Management and I see my C: Drive, my back up D: drive, but no CD drive(which was my E: drive). In Disk Management I have two partitions with no assigned letters. One is a FAT(63MB) with the status saying Healthy(EISA Configuration) and the other is a FAT32(4.63GB) with the status saying Healthy(Unknown Partition). I'm not sure what any of that means but I just thought you should know.

I tried to use a system restore but it doesn't work. I also went to check my registry using Windows guided help and it has this;

"Resolve CD access problem
The UpperFilters and LowerFilters
registry values that can cause CD
access problems do not exist on
your computer. Click Help and
Support on the Start menu for
additional support options for this
issue."

I don't know what to do can anyone please help me??
My Computer:
Dell Dimension DM051 Intel(R)
Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz
3.19GHz, 1.00GB of RAM

My System:
Microsoft Windows XP
Media Center Edition
Version 2002
Service Pack 2

Can anyone help me please?:sigh::sigh:


----------



## PeckerWood (Aug 26, 2007)

Do you have a windows install disk,or your restore disks?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check first that you can see it listed in the bios
if not check the data cable has not worked loose
try anew 80 wire ide cable on the drive


----------



## Deatro (Aug 31, 2007)

PeckerWood said:


> Do you have a windows install disk,or your restore disks?





dai said:


> check first that you can see it listed in the bios
> if not check the data cable has not worked loose
> try anew 80 wire ide cable on the drive


I have the installation disk for my OS but i dont know how or where to access the BIOS, I'm a totally newbie at this. I appreciate all the help you can give guys thank you!!


----------



## PeckerWood (Aug 26, 2007)

You usually press F2 at first boot up with a Dell.


----------



## ceri sheeran (May 29, 2006)

Hi,

Look at the CD GOne Fix

http://usenet.p2preactor.com/index-t-1446552.html

hth

Ceri


----------



## Deatro (Aug 31, 2007)

PeckerWood said:


> You usually press F2 at first boot up with a Dell.





ceri sheeran said:


> Hi,
> 
> Look at the CD GOne Fix
> 
> ...


Sorry for the delay, I looked in my BIOs, Drive 2: PATA-0 contains my DVD drive;
HL-DT-ST DVD R/-RW GWA4164B

It is set to on, and I can see no hardware problem.

Here is what my device manager shows;









Ceri, I also tried CD Gone Fix, as well as the XP CD/DVD Fix but no luck, and I am the Administrator and the only account on this computer.

Here is my Regitry Editor;









Would reinstalling windows help at all in the case, if so is that possible without using the CD drive? I would really appreciate some help, because I have been trying hard to fix the problem myself but no luck.

I appreciate the help so far, thank you ray:ray:


----------



## PeckerWood (Aug 26, 2007)

Well,Your device manager does not show any- DVD/Cd-rom drives.

When you right click on My Computer and go to'Manage'
Under 'disk management' does the DVD/CD-rom drive 
appear there?


----------



## Deatro (Aug 31, 2007)

PeckerWood said:


> Well,Your device manager does not show any- DVD/Cd-rom drives.
> 
> When you right click on My Computer and go to'Manage'
> Under 'disk management' does the DVD/CD-rom drive
> appear there?


Ah my apologies, thank you for the correction, No this is all that it shows;









C: Local Disk
D: BackUp Disk
E: was the CD Drive
G: External Hard Drive
J: Camera

I don't know what the other ones are though..


----------



## PeckerWood (Aug 26, 2007)

When you go to the control panel and go to 'Add Hardware' and go 
through the add hardware functions,does it find the drive there?


----------



## Deatro (Aug 31, 2007)

PeckerWood said:


> When you go to the control panel and go to 'Add Hardware' and go
> through the add hardware functions,does it find the drive there?


No unfortunately I do not see it listed here either :sigh:


----------



## PeckerWood (Aug 26, 2007)

Is this a new DVD drive you installed?Have you tried resetting your BIOS to defaults?

Have you unplugged and replugged the DVD -drive before doing a reboot?


----------



## Deatro (Aug 31, 2007)

PeckerWood said:


> Is this a new DVD drive you installed?Have you tried resetting your BIOS to defaults?
> 
> Have you unplugged and replugged the DVD -drive before doing a reboot?


No this drive is the only drive I have on this computer, it came with the Dell. I haven't touched the BIOS but I will give that a try. I don't think its unplugged, because it still opens and closes. I will report back shortly, thank you :wave:


----------



## PeckerWood (Aug 26, 2007)

Waiting for you to report back....:wave: lol.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check the data cable plugs one may have come loose
uninstall the upper and lower filters
scroll down to how here
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;314060


----------

